# Masterbuilt MES 340G shows "ERR1" on power up



## reaboy86 (Nov 24, 2019)

Got this smoker from a friend.   They received it as a wedding gift and it sat around forever as they receive a Green Egg for their wedding also.  I unboxed it and receive the ERR1 upon start up.  I have had a couple of MES smokers before and they have all been junk and died within a year or two.   Based on their customer service in the past, I have no desire to ever call or email them again.  

Having said that, does anybody have an idea what the failure is.  The manual states it has a damaged or shorted thermostat probe.  I am wondering if this is the snap temp sensor I see in the other MES 340G thread that is currently active.

Any ideas, wiring schematics, or fluke ohm-out procedures would be appreciated.

Thanks
Todd


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2019)

Is it cold? Some that got this code had to put a pan of hot water by the controller sensor to get it up in the operating temp. Others used a hair dryer or a heat gun.


----------



## reaboy86 (Nov 26, 2019)

dr k said:


> Is it cold? Some that got this code had to put a pan of hot water by the controller sensor to get it up in the operating temp. Others used a hair dryer or a heat gun.



It shows the code immediately when the power button is pushed.  Jumpering the snap temp switch also does nothing.


----------



## dr k (Nov 26, 2019)

The snap disk won't give an error code. It'll just open and your smoker will cool as the heating light is on and close when it gets below 150C or 302F that is shown on the snap disk or it's failing and opening at a lower temp. The err1 code does come on immediately if it's cold out when turning it on and people had to do what I mentioned above. Try heating the toggle switch looking sensor on the back wall that goes to the controller. Just with a blow dryer, heat gun or a pan of hot water to not damage the sensor with a flame. If you go to Masterbuilt's FB page and messenger them they'll get back to you real quick compared to ph calls and emails..


----------



## Murray (Nov 26, 2019)

My smoker gives that code every time it is below 32F, hairdryer as dr k suggested. A pan of hot water will introduce a lot of condensation.
Sorry I miss read your error code, mine is EAA1 for a cold start


----------



## reaboy86 (Mar 29, 2020)

Update:  I noticed that the internal temperature sensor was bent over and damaged on this non-working smoker (showing ERR1 code).  I scrapped one of my old MES smokers and I cut it  open and removed the same style of sensor ~1" steel and the leads.   I cut open the back of the MES 340G and removed the bent sensor and replaced it with my used one.  I simply spliced the very fine wires together to see if it worked.  

Well, it did, sort of.  I noticed right off that the garage temp shown by the smoker when turned on was 134F.   The temp probe at the same time said 55F.  I wen ahead and set it at 275 and let it run.  When the control sensor read 272, the temp probe read 168 so it is about 100F high.

Any ideas or suggestions on correcting this or adjusting this reading to allow useable control?

Thanks
Todd


----------

